# Taiwan Targets ENDS



## Hooked (15/4/21)

https://tobaccoreporter.com/2021/04/14/taiwan-targets-electronic-nicotine-delivery-devices/
14 April 2021

"Taiwan could ban electronic nicotine devices (ENDS) in the second half of 2021, according to a report in The China Post.

The Taipei City Government Department of Health has reportedly drawn up draft amendments to the Tobacco Hazards Prevention Act, which have been sent to Parliament for approval.

The proposed amendments prohibit the manufacture, import, sell, supply, display, advertise vaping devices and novel tobacco products.

Violators faces fines of between TWD$10,000 (US$351) and TWD$50,000.

E-cigarettes represent a new health hazard issue, according to Taiwan’s Health Bureau, which also points to cases of e-cigarettes containing amphetamines, marijuana and other drugs abroad.

The health authorities also expressed concern about the risk of ENDS exploding."

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (15/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

